# new pics



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

a few pictures of my 30 gallon mixed reef in my photo gallery


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Really nice, I rated a few. 
Did you know we have a video here about how to get them from your gallery into the threads?
Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com
Hope it helps and again, really nice pics! Always nice to look back on and see how things grew, changed color, or otherwise progressed. Bravo.


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind ratings.


----------

